# Swiss Motorway Fees



## Don_Madge

Vehicles up to 3500kg must buy a Vignette costing SF 40 and valid for 14 months (1 December 2006 until 31 January 2008) if you are towing a trailer must to buy two. The vignette can be bought at the border, payment is in Euros, Sterling, Credit Cards or Swiss currency.

The vignette can usually be bought at service stations on the motorways approaching Switzerland. You can also buy it on line from the Swiss Travel centre in London but it will cost an extra £5 (I think) handling fee.

If your motorhome is over 3500kg you will need to buy a permit for one day SF 3.25, 10 days SF 32.50, a month SF 58.50 or a year SF 650.00. The permit is only available from the Swiss border posts.

If you buy the 10 day permit (only valid for one year) the 10 days don't have to be taken consecutively, You must annotate the permit for the days you are using it. This is the best buy if you are just transiting Switzerland out and back for a holiday.

The permit is also valid for a return journey if needed, provided it's within the year. The permit covers all the motorways and includes the 10-mile St Gothard Tunnel.

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## 92180

Very interesting. 

When I took my last caravan there because it was a tandem axel unit they wanted double toll - but I explained my car was 4x4 - ok then - only a single toll for the caravan. 

What happens now when I tow in my tag axel MH and trailer carrying a car. 

I pay the over 3500 rate for the MH, I pay for the trailer - nowhere to stick the thing, do I need another for the car - I might never take it off the trailer. 

When I took my motorbike I had clear tape on the windscreen where I stuck the toll sticker, when I left Switzerland I peeled it off and reapplied it to my car for a later trip, worked well. If you don't put the tape on the sticker tears apart when removed, maybe a resale opportunity for some.


----------



## Don_Madge

asgard said:


> Very interesting.
> 
> When I took my last caravan there because it was a tandem axel unit they wanted double toll - but I explained my car was 4x4 - ok then - only a single toll for the caravan.
> 
> What happens now when I tow in my tag axel MH and trailer carrying a car.
> 
> I pay the over 3500 rate for the MH, I pay for the trailer - nowhere to stick the thing, do I need another for the car - I might never take it off the trailer.
> 
> When I took my motorbike I had clear tape on the windscreen where I stuck the toll sticker, when I left Switzerland I peeled it off and reapplied it to my car for a later trip, worked well. If you don't put the tape on the sticker tears apart when removed, maybe a resale opportunity for some.


Hi Asgard,

They usually stick the trailer vignette on the windscreen of the towing vehicle.

As for the car on the trailer, well that's anybody's guess. If your just transiting you should be OK. The police will come down very heavy on you if they catch you on a motorway/single carriage motorways without a vignette. Also don't forget your GB sticker, they have a blitz on that every now and again.

Don


----------



## 98452

I was in Switzerland in 2005 for a week and never paid a penny.

Where and how are you suppose to pay?


----------



## peedee

Don,
Are you sure motorhomes over 3.5 tons pay a different rate. I thought this and the rules state you must take you reg doc to customs at the border to buy your vignette. My van is 3.8tons and I did this and they still only charged me SF40 rate. It may only apply to goods vehicles?

peedee


----------



## Rapide561

*Switzerland*

Hi

Over 3500 is exactly as Don as said.

Click here and see an example of the form you ned to fill in

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-11162-switzerland.html

Russell


----------



## Don_Madge

peedee said:


> Don,
> Are you sure motorhomes over 3.5 tons pay a different rate. I thought this and the rules state you must take you reg doc to customs at the border to buy your vignette. My van is 3.8tons and I did this and they still only charged me SF40 rate. It may only apply to goods vehicles?
> 
> peedee


Hi Pete,

Barry & Margaret Williamson went through through Switzerland on the 26th November and this is the info I got from them. I thought the system had changed but obviously it hasn't, that's why I posted the up to date info.

Regards

Don


----------



## adbe

thats brilliant, now lets sort out the Austrians with the 'go box' :evil:


----------



## peedee

Thanks, It may well have changed. I have been searching the internet for a definitive statement but I cannot find anything regarding over 3.5 tons other than a pointer indicating changes were made in 2005. My experience was in 2002.

Perhaps I was lucky? If you can now pay by the day and I am sure you couldn't in 2002 that will make it cheaper than before as far as I am concerned because the Swiss public transport system is so good. Better to 
go to a site on your day vignette, leave the motorhome, buy a travel pass and do your touring with that? 

I also do not recall the 10 day pass being available. Good news.

peedee


----------



## Don_Madge

peedee said:


> Thanks, It may well have changed. I have been searching the internet for a definitive statement but I cannot find anything regarding over 3.5 tons other than a pointer indicating changes were made in 2005. My experience was in 2002
> 
> I also do not recall the 10 day pass being available. Good news.
> 
> peedee


Pete,

When we had the Laika 400i (4200kg) we always bought the 10 day ticket.

I've just checked my travel notes and on the 13th January 2002 we paid SF32.50 for a ten day permit so the price is still the same.

Don


----------



## peedee

Don,
Cannot find my notes right now and my rooms a mess because I have emptied most of the contents of my motorhome into it! I may not have written them down anyway because I tend to enter costs straight into my PDA.

I have found a few notes on Swiss motorway charges for 2006 in the CC's guide on Switzerland and with respect to over 3.5 tons it says motorhomes ARE included and lists a daily charge of CH3.25 but with a MINIMUM charge of CH25. It refers to a monthly charge of CH58.50 but makes no reference to a 10 day charge. It sounds as though the CC hasn't got the full tariffs!

The changes in 2005 referred to in my earlier message, refer to Heavy Goods Fee increases but I have not been able to find out anymore. 

Back in 2002 I was staying in Interlaken for 14 nights so it is possible because of a lack of interest in a 10 day charge, it has not registered in my memory. I have also not broken down my toll charges for the trip simply recording my total outward toll charges as £34.80 some of which were undoubtedly French autoroute charges.

peedee


----------



## Don_Madge

peedee said:


> Don,
> Cannot find my notes right now and my rooms a mess because I have emptied most of the contents of my motorhome into it! I may not have written them down anyway because I tend to enter costs straight into my PDA.
> 
> I have found a few notes on Swiss motorway charges for 2006 in the CC's guide on Switzerland and with respect to over 3.5 tons it says motorhomes ARE included and lists a daily charge of CH3.25 but with a MINIMUM charge of CH25. It refers to a monthly charge of CH58.50 but makes no reference to a 10 day charge. It sounds as though the CC hasn't got the full tariffs!
> 
> The changes in 2005 referred to in my earlier message, refer to Heavy Goods Fee increases but I have not been able to find out anymore.
> 
> Back in 2002 I was staying in Interlaken for 14 nights so it is possible because of a lack of interest in a 10 day charge, it has not registered in my memory. I have also not broken down my toll charges for the trip simply recording my total outward toll charges as £34.80 some of which were undoubtedly French autoroute charges.
> 
> peedee


Pete,

I don't often take second hand travel info as gospel but Barry & Margaret are very experienced travellers. They record chapter and verse.

I think the CC have got the new goods vehicles fees and did not realise the Swiss had kept the old system for motorhomes.

I've got the 2006 edition of Caravan Europe 2 and it definitely conflicts with Barry & Margaret's info. The info is slightly different in the 2005 edition.

Don


----------



## peedee

Having dug a little deeper I am sure Barry and Margaret are correct but it would be nice to know their source and even better if this information has an official web site so that the latest information could be seen when required.

peedee


----------



## Boff

Hi,

just two more remarks about the Swiss road tolls:

The "vignette" for vehicles up to 3.5 tons is only for the motorways and "motorway-like" National roads. All other roads may be used free of charge with such vehicles.

The "ticket" for vehicles above 3.5 tons however is needed for ALL Swiss roads! *Edited:* It has to be paid for every day of travel or stay in Switzerland, even if you do not move the vehicle!

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Don_Madge

peedee said:


> Having dug a little deeper I am sure Barry and Margaret are correct but it would be nice to know their source and even better if this information has an official web site so that the latest information could be seen when required.
> 
> peedee


Pete,

I've searched everywhere but I can't find the details on an English language site.

The Swiss introduced the new HGV laws on the 1 January 2005. The trucks have pay to use all roads not just the motorways.

I think they kept the old system for motorhomes over 3500kg.

I think Barry & Margaret's source is obviously their first hand experience at the border.

I will investigate further.

Don


----------



## Don_Madge

Boff said:


> Hi,
> 
> The "ticket" for vehicles above 3.5 tons however is needed for ALL Swiss roads! However you only need a ticket for days you are actually driving. If you stay on a site for two weeks you don't have to pay during your stay.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Gerhard


Hi Gerhard,

Can you find chapter and verse on that please, I can't find the details on an English language site.

The goods vehicles are charged on a different system to motorhomes over 3500kg.

When the Swiss brought in the new pricing system for goods vehicles in January 2005 the cost went up by about 20%.

The cost for a permit for a motorhome over 3500kgs has stayed the same for at least the last five years.

Regards

Don


----------



## Telbell

Can anyone clarify what is a road "like a Motorway"....and how do you know if you're going to be driving on one? eg are they our "A" roads or just Dual Carriageways. THere's a chance I may be drivibng in Switzerland next year but NOT on Motorways. Is the expression defined anywhere?
Thanks


----------



## Don_Madge

Telbell said:


> Can anyone clarify what is a road "like a Motorway"....and how do you know if you're going to be driving on one? eg are they our "A" roads or just Dual Carriageways. THere's a chance I may be drivibng in Switzerland next year but NOT on Motorways. Is the expression defined anywhere?
> Thanks


Hi

Details of the Swiss motorways can be found HERE

The motorways are signed in Green other roads in Blue. It's a bit confusing if you have just come through France where the road signs are the other way round

Don


----------



## olley

hi when we went through in july 05 it was 30 odd franks for 10 days, got it at the border. only used 1 day.  

olley


----------



## Telbell

Thanks for that Don- so if it ain't red, it's not a Motorway-understood. :lol:


----------



## Boff

Boff said:


> If you stay on a site for two weeks you don't have to pay during your stay.


Hi,

*sorry, but I was wrong with this statement!*

Was not too easy, but I have meanwhile found the appropriate page on the web site of the Swiss customs authority. Here it says (unfortunately not in English):

"Beim Zahlungsnachweis für 10 Einzeltage Entwertung durch den Chauffeur vor der Einfahrt und vor jedem weiteren Aufenthaltstag des Fahrzeugs in der Schweiz."

This translates about as follows:
"On the 10-days-ticket the driver has to cancel the date prior to entering Switzerland and for every day the vehicle resides here."

So, other than I said previously, it has to be paid for every day of your stay in Switzerland. Means that if you intend to spend more than 17 consecutive days in Switzerland with a motorhome >3.5 tons, the 30-consecutive-days-ticket is cheaper.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Don_Madge

Gerhard,

Thanks for the information.

I ran the page through "Babel Fish" and this was the result.

Tax liability
For heavy engine cars for the transportation of passengers, living trailer, heavy passenger vehicles, society car and gelenkbusse, engine truck, tractors, motor vehicles for thing transport with a maximum speed to 45 km/h as well as motor vehicles of the schausteller and circus trade, which transport excluding schausteller and circus material or underlying trailers draw delivery to who, with a total weight of over 3,5 t, the delivery in form lump sums raised.

Trailer
For the delivery underlying trailers (total weight of over 3,5 t), which are pulled to lump sums on the trailer weight of the towing vehicle by motor vehicles, which are not subject to a delivery and/or the overall delivery collection, the delivery raised in form.

Computation of the delivery
Form design fundamentals the total weight and/or the trailer weight of the towing vehicle in accordance with vehicle document of identification and the delivery period.

Delivery periods
The overall delivery can be paid for until 30 sequential days, for 10 freely selectable days within a yearly, for months sequential to eleven or for one year. The delivery is paid with the entry into Switzerland with the customs house. With the payment proof for 10 single days cancellation by the Chauffeur before the entry and each further residence day ago of the vehicle in Switzerland.

I'm wondering what "Society Car and Gelenkbusse" are :?: 

Regards

Don


----------



## peedee

Hi Don I also ran that site through Babel-Fish, it says a lot about private vehicles under 3.5 tons but nothing about motor homes so I emailed them and got the following reply:

Dear Sir
For Motorhomes with a total weight over 3.5 tonnes, the following rates will
be used:
*	1 day1 CHF	3.25	
CHF 3.25 per additional day2
*	10 isolated days	CHF	32.50	
*	1 month CHF 58.50	
*	1 year CHF	650.--	

1 At least CHF 25.-
2 Maximum = monthly fee

The fee may be paid for following periods:
*	from 1 to 30 days

*	10 days within a year

*	from 1 to 11 months

*	1 year

No vignette and no Go-box in Switzerland necessary.

I take it when it comes to the daily rate there is a minimum charge of CH25 up to a max of the monthly fee. So if you are staying in Switzerland up to 10 days the daily rate works out cheaper otherwise go for the monthly fee.

peedee


----------



## Don_Madge

Pete,

Good thinking with the E mail.

At least it has confirmed the cost is, it's not changed in years. 

I still find it hard to believe you have to tick the permit for days on site.

I know the truckers have to but they are on a different system.

Don


----------



## peedee

It still not as bad as Austria where the minimum charge is 55 euros.

peedee


----------



## peedee

one thing I did glean from that site using Babel-Fish is that the tolls/charges apply to Class 1 and 2 roads, but I have not a clue what they are other than guessing class 1 is motorway?

peedee


----------



## Boff

Don Madge said:


> I'm wondering what "Society Car and Gelenkbusse" are :?:


Hi Don,

"Gelenkbus" is simple, that is an articulated bus.

But to find an explanation for "Society Car" was more difficult: There are quite some differences between Swiss German and "German German", and the word "Gesellschaftswagen" which Babelfish translated to "Society Car" was so far only known to me from railway traffic. However, via the Swiss-German Wikipedia I found that this is their word for a (privately hired) touring coach.

Strange people between those mountains... :wink:

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Don_Madge

peedee said:


> one thing I did glean from that site using Babel-Fish is that the tolls/charges apply to Class 1 and 2 roads, but I have not a clue what they are other than guessing class 1 is motorway?
> 
> peedee


It was once explained to me by a Swiss policeman 8O (don't ask) "Green" signed roads vignette, "Blue" signed roads no vignette. 

Bearing in mind the have dual and single carriageway motorways. 8O it can be very confusing. As we usually transit Switzerland in the winter we have to stick to the motorways.

If you are transiting Switzerland in the near future be aware there are massive road works going on on the route from Basle to the St Gothard Tunnel. The best day to transit Switzerland is a Sunday when very few trucks are on the road.

Try and avoid Friday & Sunday evenings in the winter when the skiers are on the move.

Don


----------



## Don_Madge

Boff said:


> Don Madge said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering what "Society Car and Gelenkbusse" are :?:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Don,
> 
> "Gelenkbus" is simple, that is an articulated bus.
> 
> But to find an explanation for "Society Car" was more difficult: There are quite some differences between Swiss German and "German German", and the word "Gesellschaftswagen" which Babelfish translated to "Society Car" was so far only known to me from railway traffic. However, via the Swiss-German Wikipedia I found that this is their word for a (privately hired) touring coach.
> 
> Strange people between those mountains... :wink:
> 
> Best Regards,
> Gerhard
Click to expand...

Gerhard,

Many thanks for that.

My German is very poor,  I was stationed with the RAF at Luneburg in 1952 and my German got quite good but lack of use over the years is now beginning to tell. 

Don


----------



## Don_Madge

peedee said:


> It still not as bad as Austria where the minimum charge is 55 euros.
> 
> peedee


Pete,

Have you used the Brenner Pass (Europe Bridge) recently? I've been looking for the cost.

I still think Switzerland is the best route in winter time.

Don


----------



## peedee

I have never used the Brenner Pass, knew it was very expensive, about £30
when I was last in Innsbruck. I see the AA state a car and caravan cost is now £32.50 There is a long but interesting article about Austria and Switzerlands transport policies  HERE Now I understand why Austria introduced tolls and why they are so high!

peedee


----------

